# Do Hedgies Smile?



## mosinmark1 (Feb 21, 2018)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=84194&stc=1&d=1523560584

I swear Romeo smiled!:smile:


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I'd like to believe they do. I could've sworn I saw my baby smile once haha :lol:


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

No, I don't believe so, but sometimes they really look like they are! Here is my smilin' girl! lol


----------



## mosinmark1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Well she looks like she is smiling to me. And so we must have the only two existing hedgies who smile!😀


----------



## Sylvester7812 (Feb 7, 2018)

I wanna say yes 😂 here’s my smiling boy


----------



## Clefairy_Doll (Apr 16, 2018)

Definitely called my boyfriend over to look at Shadow grinning while taking a nap. He thought I was joking, definitely was not. I love their little mouths


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sweet Expression*

Oh yes! I believe they exhibit expressions that certainly seem to show happiness and contentment!! Romeo is absolutely precious!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Autumnfox*

Autumnfox, your adorable little girl looks like she is having sweet dreams!


----------



## HedgehogHarvey (May 31, 2017)

Harvey The Hedgehog

_(Obviously we know that's just a fold underneath his chin... but sure looks like a smile!)_


----------

